# Asus P8P67 Reihe - Asus AI Suite II updaten!



## Liza (2. Februar 2013)

Hi, hab gestern just for fun einfach mal von einem etwas neuerem Board die AI Suite II für mein P8P67 Rev 3.1 benutzt und hat funktioniert.
Aktuell war die Version: *ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.14* aus 2011 unter ASUS - - ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.1)
Habe dann einfach mal die Version *ASUS AI Suite II V2.01.01* von ende 2012
von hier genommen: ASUS - - ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA
zu finden unter *Utilities *

Zum einen hat sich die Suite optisch verändert/verbessert, und öffnet sich jetzt auch endlich mal schneller! Aber was viel wichtiger ist, es sind sicherlich einige Bugs bzw Dinge optimiert/gefixt worden. 
Funktionieren tut alles wie gehabt, geupdatet wurden auch DIGI+ Power Control, EPU und alle restlichen Tools die noch dazugehörten.

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant zu wissen, der ebenfalls diese Suite II von Asus benutzt.

Liebe Grüße Liza 

P.S. das Bild mit Titel "alte version.png" ist aus dem Internet so sah die Suite vorher aus, die anderen Bilder sind von mir, wie die Suite nachdem Update aussieht!

*Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit*


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2013)

Paar Details zu deinem OS usw. wären ganz schön gewesen.


----------



## Liza (2. Februar 2013)

Habs ergänzt, nicht dran gedacht das es auch noch andere Versionen gibt, denke aber das verhält sich bei allen in etwa gleich mit dem Update.


----------

